# Morrowind - Wie verbessere ich die Fertigkeiten Schleichen und Stehlen?



## Thomsn (25. Oktober 2005)

Frage steht ja im Titel.

Mir ist nicht ganz klar, was ich tun muss, um diese Fertigkeiten zu verbessern.
Wenn ich z.B. in ein Haus gehe, dessen Besitzer anwesend ist und unbemerkt etwas aus Truhen oder Regalen nehme, hat dies schonmal keinen Einfluss darauf.

Aus dem Inventar eines NPCs kann man schließlich nichts einfach so nehmen, solange dieser noch lebt. *g*

Also wie funktioniert das mit dem Stehlen?

Was das Schleichen angeht, bin ich ebenso ratlos.
Ich kann doch nichts weiter tun, als mich bewegen - komme ich einem Gegner dabei zu nahe, werde ich entdeckt und wenn nicht, dann ebend nicht.
Auf die Ability-Entwicklung hatte das bisher keinen Einfluss, alles blieb wie es ist.

Also wie genau "schleicht" man?

BTW: Chara: Magier der Rasse Hochelf. (falls das von Belangen seien sollte)

Wäre nett, wenn mir das jemand erklären könnte.


----------



## MasterHeld (25. Oktober 2005)

Drück mal Strg, dann schleichst du auch   

Achte dann auf ein kleines Symbol unten links im Bildschirm, wenn dort ein kleiner Beutel mit einem Pfeil abgebildet ist, bist du wirklich "mit den Schatten verschmolzen" oder wie auch immer man das nennen will, soll heißen: Du kannst ohne Konsequenzen Gegenstände einsacken oder NPCs bestehlen (das geht im Schleichen-modus über die Leertaste)

Handbuch lesen bildet


----------



## Goddess (25. Oktober 2005)

Um die beiden Fähigkeiten Überhaupt "Skillen" zu können, musst Du erst Einmal Mitglied in der Diebesgilde werden. Die Fähigkeit zu  Schleichen kannst Du dadurch Verbessern, indem Du bei einem Stufen-Aufstieg das Attribut Geschicklichkeit Erhöhst. Um beim Stehlen mehr Erfolg zu haben schadet es auch nicht, den Attribut-Wert Glück zu steigern. _Das Attribut Glück beeinflußt im übrigen alle Anderen Fähigkeiten ebenso positiv._ Ansonsten ist dem, was MasterHeld geschrieben hat, nichts mehr Hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Dexter (25. Oktober 2005)

Goddess am 25.10.2005 06:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Um die beiden Fähigkeiten Überhaupt "Skillen" zu können, musst Du erst Einmal Mitglied in der Diebesgilde werden. Die Fähigkeit zu  Schleichen kannst Du dadurch Verbessern, indem Du bei einem Stufen-Aufstieg das Attribut Geschicklichkeit Erhöhst. Um beim Stehlen mehr Erfolg zu haben schadet es auch nicht, den Attribut-Wert Glück zu steigern. _Das Attribut Glück beeinflußt im übrigen alle Anderen Fähigkeiten ebenso positiv._ Ansonsten ist dem, was MasterHeld geschrieben hat, nichts mehr Hinzuzufügen.



Seit wann muss mit Mitglied der Diebesgilde sein umd das skillen zu können?

Schleichen skillen geht im Prinzip ganz einfach, hinter einen NPC stellen der sich nicht bewegt, was auf die Strg Taste legen und einkaufen fahren, wenn man zurück kommt, hat man den Wert gepusht (es sei den MW ist mal wieder abgestürzt).


----------



## Thomsn (25. Oktober 2005)

MasterHeld am 25.10.2005 06:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Handbuch lesen bildet


Ich hab die GOTY Edition, da ist kein Handbuch dabei.

Danke für die Tipps, ich werde es probieren.


----------



## IcedRick (25. Oktober 2005)

Thomsn am 25.10.2005 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die GOTY Edition, da ist kein Handbuch dabei.



Doch... als pdf...


----------



## Thomsn (25. Oktober 2005)

IcedRick am 25.10.2005 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Thomsn am 25.10.2005 15:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, stimmt. *g*

Hab das gerade zum ersten Mal gesehn. 

Aber als Ausrede kann ich jetzt immernoch anbringen, dass es ja nicht im Startmenü aufgeführt ist, sondern nur auf der DVD selbst. :>


----------



## Solon25 (25. Oktober 2005)

Thomsn am 25.10.2005 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die GOTY Edition, da ist kein Handbuch dabei.


Doch und sogar ein Karte, nur nicht in der Low Budget GOTY


----------



## HanFred (25. Oktober 2005)

Dexter am 25.10.2005 07:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann muss mit Mitglied der Diebesgilde sein umd das skillen zu können?
> 
> Schleichen skillen geht im Prinzip ganz einfach, hinter einen NPC stellen der sich nicht bewegt, was auf die Strg Taste legen und einkaufen fahren, wenn man zurück kommt, hat man den Wert gepusht (es sei den MW ist mal wieder abgestürzt).


ein billiger trick... der bei mir auch prima geklappt hat. *g*


----------

